# A Custom Order...........



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 7, 2019)

Of two Fly Fishing pen blanks with Brook Trout on Curly Maple 
and a Bolt Action Mule Deer Buck on Curly Maple ready to ship.

Les


----------



## magpens (Dec 7, 2019)

Delightful blanks, Les !!!

Thanks for showing !!


----------



## Dale Allen (Dec 7, 2019)

Excellent work.  Nice finish too.


----------



## mark james (Dec 7, 2019)

Awesome work Les.


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 7, 2019)

1st rate, as always!


----------

